# can anyone tell me where to get the cheapest speedcubes from



## rabiborilla (Oct 23, 2022)

please help me find out where to get the cheapest speedcubes from


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2022)

I generally get a lot of speedcubes as I need them for MBLD event.

I get it from the cubelelo.com cubestore.
For 3x3, I prefer Meilong 3C cube which is cool.


----------



## OldSwiss (Oct 24, 2022)

I buy a lot from https://www.ziicube.com directly in china.

they have very cheap cubes from around 1$ and also top brand cubes for less than half what you pay in other countries.
But as i said they are in china and expecially if you buy cheap cubes, the shipping is more expensive than the cubes.


----------



## Thom S. (Oct 24, 2022)

I can see you are based in the UK.
Shipping from china used to be cheaper before Brexit, so keep that in mind when ordering from Ziicube/Cubedepot/HKNowStore and others based in china.
There are 2(I think) Cube stores based inside the UK(aparently there's even a physical one in London), the bigger of which being KewbzUK.


----------



## FishDish (Nov 2, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I can see you are based in the UK.
> Shipping from china used to be cheaper before Brexit, so keep that in mind when ordering from Ziicube/Cubedepot/HKNowStore and others based in china.
> There are 2(I think) Cube stores based inside the UK(aparently there's even a physical one in London), the bigger of which being KewbzUK.


Is cube depot still around? I don't think they are. I use aliexpress, cubezz, ziicube, and picube has good sale.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 2, 2022)

FishDish said:


> Is cube depot still around? I don't think they are. I use aliexpress, cubezz, ziicube, and picube has good sale.


And you go on to list other shops based in china...


----------

